# Small gravel for mulch?



## Brigitte (Apr 23, 2015)

I am considering using a small pea size chat (gravel) as a mulch around my vines. I am interested to hear if anyone has had success (or failure ) with this or any other opinions. I would be using it for weed control. I am in zone 6B .. Have irrigation source ..vines are a year old and looking great. Not sure what other info might be needed to best answer my question. Thanks in advance for your help. 
Brigitte


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 23, 2015)

All I know is about home keep up with weeds and not vineyards.

I found that you have to put a weed barrier fabric under the stone to prevent any weeds coming thru.

I am sure others will chime in as well !


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with Steve, gravel alone won't do a thing. Why not just use Round up?


----------



## Brigitte (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the answers. Was trying to get away from chemicals but not sure that's entirely possible


----------



## Olbuscap (Apr 23, 2015)

Mulch insulates the root system from the summer sun and from winter cold, aids in moisture control during fruit development, breaks down over time, becoming integrated into the soil adding beneficial humus to the soil and aids in weed control. The drawback is it breaks down over time and must be replaced on a yearly or bi-yearly schedule. Keep the Round-Up close by.


----------



## gaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Brigitte said:


> I am considering using a small pea size chat (gravel) as a mulch around my vines. I am interested to hear if anyone has had success (or failure ) with this or any other opinions. I would be using it for weed control. I am in zone 6B .. Have irrigation source ..vines are a year old and looking great. Not sure what other info might be needed to best answer my question. Thanks in advance for your help.
> Brigitte



I have read that gravel is NOT indicated under vines, as it increases heat reflection towards the vines, which is often TOO MUCH. Seems logical.


----------



## RedSun (Apr 23, 2015)

There are different kinds of small stones. Around our yard (not vines), we use landscape fabric, then small (pea size) red river stones. I believe this is the kind of red stone they dig in the sub-soil layer. 

Under the conifer trees, we use pebble sized grey stones. Never any problem. Low maintenance. Little weed problems. The stones do not decay much unless people walk on them. 

As for vines, as long as the color of stone is dark (close to soil color), then I think it should be just fine.


----------



## salcoco (Apr 23, 2015)

over time dirt will collect between the gravel and weeds will grow.
there are organic sprays that will control weeds. just have to spray more often.


----------



## RedSun (Apr 23, 2015)

We've lived here for 10 years, still the gravel mulch stands, no weeds. And little decay. We only added about two bags in high traffic area.

Also I believe the red stone comes from the layer just below the red clay soil. So it is also native.


----------



## bhoenisch (Apr 23, 2015)

I was thinking of doing something similar under my vines here in central MT (zone 3b). My thinking was that extra heat retention from the rocks would be beneficial late in the season but this is just a guess.


----------



## Brigitte (Apr 23, 2015)

I can see good and bad both in using a pea gravel as a mulch. Might give it try on a few vines before full commitment. Thanks again for all the input


----------



## RedSun (Apr 23, 2015)

Since our soil contains a lot of small rocks, I may just collect them and use them under my vines....


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 23, 2015)

bhoenisch said:


> I was thinking of doing something similar under my vines here in central MT (zone 3b). My thinking was that extra heat retention from the rocks would be beneficial late in the season but this is just a guess.



I think for you - in Montana - it might be beneficial. I've thought of it on my few vines here in Missoula for similar reasons (more like river/cobble size, not gravel) but for the OP it is something to consider for his/her zone and how it may work (or not) in their conditions.


----------

